
Psilocybin caused large significant positive changes to life purpose and altruism - anythingnonidin
http://www.newswise.com/articles/johns-hopkins-study-probes-psilocybin-meditation-and-personality
======
anythingnonidin
> Altruism: Comparing LD-SS to HD-SS, the effect size was 1.36, which
> statisticians consider “very large.” Comparing LD-SS to HD-HS, the effect
> size was 1.95, considered “very large,” almost “huge.”

This is interesting to me. I wonder what a world would look like if everyone
had therapeutic access to a substance that had a 'very large' effect size on
increasing altruism.

Full text:
[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/026988111773127...](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0269881117731279)

> Compared with low-dose, high-dose psilocybin produced greater acute and
> persisting effects. At 6 months, compared with LD-SS, both high-dose groups
> showed large significant positive changes on longitudinal measures of
> interpersonal closeness, gratitude, life meaning/purpose, forgiveness, death
> transcendence, daily spiritual experiences, religious faith and coping, and
> community observer ratings. Determinants of enduring effects were
> psilocybin-occasioned mystical-type experience and rates of
> meditation/spiritual practices. Psilocybin can occasion enduring trait-level
> increases in prosocial attitudes/behaviors and in healthy psychological
> functioning.

------
tree_of_item
The science seems pretty clear by now: psilocybin can have dramatic positive
effects. How much longer can people claim this stuff is banned because it's
dangerous? Beer and cheeseburgers are probably worse.

